# Tegan



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tonight we have said goodbye to Tegan. She has been not ill but quiet which we put down to her giving up her place as top bitch. 

She has also got more picky about eating but would happily eat tripe and beef so I wasn't too worried about her. Basically everything coincided with her relegation in the pack and so we weren't to worried about her. 

We had had the puppies out and Buck and when I went to let the whippets in they can't come in while Buck is out I found her she had been fine when she had her tea at 4pm She had curled up and gone to sleep never to wake up.

R I P Teabag run free and find William and take our love to him he will take care of you until we meet up again. Reunited with your grandchildren Dinky, Midge and little Bro.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

RIP Tegan, sounds like you passed peacefully. Hugs to you x


----------



## mandy5775 (Jun 7, 2011)

Arrgh bless her. So sorry for your loss. RIP Tegan


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Run Free Tegan


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Just found this thread as noticed your comment in another thread about losing Tegan 

So sorry to hear of your loss but it sounds like she went in the best possible way, peacefully at home with no pain or suffering.

Run free at the bridge Tegan x


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

R.I.P Tegan 

So sorry to hear this, sending ((hugs)) x


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Run free Tegan x


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

So Sorry to hear this. R.I.P Tegan


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ahh what a shame! How old was she? At least she went in the nicest possible way - curled up at home among those she lived with and loved.

RIP lovely Tegan x


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

R.I.P Tegan.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Tegan was 9 years old the youngest of my oldies and certainly not the one I expected to go to the bridge first.

My main worry now is her life long companion Bandit they have been together sonce Tegan first came over from Ireland at 12 weeks old. He had a stroke a while ago and is now blind in one eye. He is my son Ben's old junior handling dog and Ben has said he can sleep in his bedroom. Hopefully being with his master will perk him up a bit and help him over loosing his life long friend.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss Freya, i really hope Bandit doesnt pine too much.

Run free lovely Tegan xxx


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Aww thats so sad. RIP Tegan...run free at the bridge :-( hope Bandit is going to be ok without his companion.
Was Tegan Tia's gran, aunt?

Out of curiosity who is top bitch now? Amber by any chance....Tia has Bailey completely whipped.

Ps...just noticed you called Tegan..T-bag! That is Tias nickname..slightly eery!x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry about your loss...


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

so sorry for your loss. run free at the bridge, tegan.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

mimi g said:


> Aww thats so sad. RIP Tegan...run free at the bridge :-( hope Bandit is going to be ok without his companion.
> Was Tegan Tia's gran, aunt?
> 
> Out of curiosity who is top bitch now? Amber by any chance....Tia has Bailey completely whipped.
> ...


 Tegan was Tia's granny. She was called T -bag after one day when she was a little pup she while maiking a cup of tea I dropped a t -bag and she stole it. I shouted out

Can someone take the Tegan of the T-bag

and so t-bag stuck has he nickname from that day

Amber top bitch god help us all LOL no she is Tegan's daughter top bitch is now Angel who is Tegan grand daughter she has been challenging Tegan for a while she realised Tegan was not as strong as she used to be and took her chance. Not aggressive just pushing Tegan out of the way and barging her.

Bandit wouldn't settle upstairs with his master so as he is blind in one eye and a bit wobbly on his feet we decided he was better off being were he knows were he is back in the pack. Last night I took him out and showed him were Tegan was buried and this morning he has wolfed down his breakfast. He seems to understand and is ok now.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im so very, very sorry  

Run free at the bridge beautiful Tegan xxx


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Many sýmpathies.

Sleep peacefully Tegan.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

R.I.P Tegan  x

(sorry late, just realised after reading another thread)


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

so sad to hear of tegans passing, she passed over in the best possible way with no suffering, she had a peaceful end bless her, r.i.p. teagan xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Tonight we have said goodbye to Tegan. She has been not ill but quiet which we put down to her giving up her place as top bitch.
> 
> She has also got more picky about eating but would happily eat tripe and beef so I wasn't too worried about her. Basically everything coincided with her relegation in the pack and so we weren't to worried about her.
> 
> ...


S

So very sad............but what a nice way for a pet to go eh!. Peacefully in her sleep, RIP Tegan Run Free. xxx


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Just read on another thread that you lost Tegan, I'm so sorry, it sounded very peaceful, but no less of a shock, RIP Tegan xox


----------

